# ANOTHER DAY AT THE OFFICE PICS



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Had over 100 by noon. It was a sight that was absolutely amazing. Birds got smarter each day we were in the area and by the end we were shooting in the single digits, but man what a show for a couple days. Hope I can save a few for you northern boys :beer:


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

how far south are you? its nice to see someone is in to birds :beer:

wait a minute is that a 2003 stamp on your pick?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Avery wasn't out with the full body snows in 2003 so I think its a camera error or he had the goods way before everyone else 

Great pictures and nice going, what was the grand total for the day?


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes that would be a camera error, I have tried to set the date on that camera but it seems to reset itself every time you turn it off. Oh well so all of our pics from that camera will say that date. Total was 120 :beer: :beer: He is right was the most amazing site I have ever had!!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

This picture was taken 5 days ago. My camera keeps showing up that same date in every pic. You guys would crap if I told you where these geese came from. I've got to keep a hush on it fro a little while longer. I'll tell you the last day we hunted it was 7 degrees and the wind chill was -10. Those kind of temps don't come fronm down south. I put a report on the migration section and I told everyone that I had to travel about 6 hours to get into the birds. :sniper: Echoxlt was waiting for me at the hotel to bring the dekes and started rolling the spread at about 1:30 a.m.


----------



## hunternfisher (Mar 16, 2004)

how many fulls are you guys running???


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey nice pics!!! Question thou? Its hard to tell in the picture but im interested to see how you set up those decoys. It kind of looks like an x i guess, but not for sure.How many do you use?? How do you set yours up?? How far apart?? Thanks, and save some for us!!


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

You have no idea how ready I was for you to show up once I got permission on that field!! It was a good thing you guys hauled up there or you might have been a little to late! :beer:


----------



## hunternfisher (Mar 16, 2004)

how many fullbodies are you guys running? just curious...


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

great job on the birds congrats. i know your not going to tell us where and i respect that. i wouldnt either. keep killing them but save some for me. i will be in beatrice in 7 days and counting


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice job boys. Did you hunt the same field every day?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty Sweet... Can't wait for my turn!


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

No didnt hunt the same field everyday. Ended up moving 3 times during the week we hunted. Didnt seem to matter though because everyday the geese kept getting smarter and smarter like Takem said. Bunch of geese but about 98% were flying with wheel chairs underneath em they were so old. Some of the most mature geese I have ever seen I would say.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh and there should have been a green neck collar to add to that picture but the flock swung around and one of the guys hunting with us thought that the lead goose was the one wearing the collar but it was just a juvy with a dark colored neck. :eyeroll: All these geese this season and not one band yet :******:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

To be honest with you guys we used anywhere from 400 to about 1400 fb's. The obvious problem though is getting them into the field. B20XD and I are getting another spread ready now and it's so wet we're having to tarp them in. We spent five hours tonight workin on them and only have about half of them out. We are definetely hammerin geese but both him and I are wondering if the tubesocks on toothpicks would be something to consider because we are about half way into our season and frankly we are both sick and tired of jackin with them. If guys are going to only move once or twice in a season then they are great, but one thing we do and do a lot is move around. I will also tell you all that we were very close to the almighty squaw creek. Number of these dekes that we are using really isn't the major factor as to the success. We spend hours upon hours scouting and watching. I would almost go out on a limb here and say with a bigger different type of decoy spread that we would probably be doing even better, but who knows.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Well it is great to see that you guys are still nocking *icks in the dirt with the temps the way they have been. Based on the terain I would say you are south and west of squaw creek just an educated guess...... :wink:

Sean


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

takem1 said:


> To be honest with you guys we used anywhere from 400 to about 1400 fb's. The obvious problem though is getting them into the field. B20XD and I are getting another spread ready now and it's so wet we're having to tarp them in. We spent five hours tonight workin on them and only have about half of them out. We are definetely hammerin geese but both him and I are wondering if the tubesocks on toothpicks would be something to consider because we are about half way into our season and frankly we are both sick and tired of jackin with them. If guys are going to only move once or twice in a season then they are great, but one thing we do and do a lot is move around. I will also tell you all that we were very close to the almighty squaw creek. Number of these dekes that we are using really isn't the major factor as to the success. We spend hours upon hours scouting and watching. I would almost go out on a limb here and say with a bigger different type of decoy spread that we would probably be doing even better, but who knows.


Wow, I got mad respect for you for saying that Takem. After the fun we have had over the past few months debating everything and all. Glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

They are what they are and they are a pain in the @#$. Last year some of our best hunting was the last week of Feb. and first week of March. Heck at this rate we'll still be shooting geese down here until mid to end of March which we have done before but it has been a few years ago. Mother nature isn't it sweet!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

So have you boys hung it up for the spring?


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Heck no! We're still whackin and stackin. Once I get a little time here I can post some more pics. My reports tell me believe it or not, but the birds just left out of Louisiana today and I know Arkansas is still full of geese. We still have another good two weeks of hunting. I can tell you out of the geese we killed today that only 2 of them were juvies and the rest were adults so I know the major migration has just begun for us.


----------

